# Whatsit - The overread edition



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

Lets see who can work this one out :mrgreen:


----------



## tpe (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool game, first guess, even though it is almost just a guess because of current conditions here...

Snow?

Tim


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

crystal meth


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha Schwetty. 

I'm going with carpet.


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey tpe longtime no see! 

But nopes not snow nor carpet nor meth


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

Cubed sugar


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2012)

I was going to guess sugar too, damn!


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

Nopes you'd both be wrong its not sugar


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Bath salts / crystals.

Or 'healing' crystals.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

A blanket


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2012)

Salt would have been my guess, but sparky beat me to it.


----------



## tpe (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey there, work necessitate lurking , but good to take a breather . 

Very tricky one, intreeging, how about a stone, white marble?

Tim


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahh work - the bane of free time¬! 

But still good to see you taking a breather!

And nopes not stone nor marble nor any of the others.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 13, 2012)

surface of an ice cube?


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 13, 2012)

That is just a bad picture. 

I am guessing it is the white form material used for shipping.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 13, 2012)

a scale from a fish.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

I know exactly what it is............it is in need of a focus stack. :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

haha it could probably have done with some stacking, but eh I'd have to be way more awake to get a focus-stack shot 

and nopes you've still not guessed it - though I'll give a hint (as we hit page two) its something that you eat.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2012)

Cotton ball or Q-tip?


----------



## Archer (Feb 13, 2012)

Shaved ice from a snocone


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2012)

the glaze on a doughnut?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 13, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Cotton ball or Q-tip?



Yum. Nothing beats a nice Cotton Ball for breakfast..


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

Tortilla!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

macro of grain of rice.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Cotton ball or Q-tip?
> ...



:x Didn't see the clue.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2012)

Ha *HA!!*  I got it, it's _ribulosebisphosphatecarboxylaseoxygenase_    !!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



So are you saying you're clueless?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 13, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Ha *HA!!* I got it, it's _ribulosebisphosphatecarboxylaseoxygenase_ !!!!



Yeah!! What He Said!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2012)

DING DING!
We have a winner!!


Schwettylens said:


> macro of grain of rice.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 13, 2012)

Just don't eat it with sticks on a plate!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow.. !  Thanks!

First I just want to say to God for providing me with good meal everyday.  My mom for feeding me a lot of rice when I was a little kid.  I couldnt do this without her.  Last but not least, overread for doing this fun thread.


----------



## tpe (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, thats close .

Tim


----------

